# today starts a new life for me.



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

Today i go to court to turn in paper work for child support, hopefully that starts soon. Dunno how that will go down since im in Maryland and he is in North Carolina. I know they need all his bills, income, etc. So i guess i'll find out here in a few hours.

I also have my first counseling session today. I am looking forward to picking up the pieces and beginning the journey to feeling better.

Today also starts the No contact. I am not contacting him or letting him know what goes on with the kids anymore. Everytime ive tried to tell him he gets annoyed or will not answer or will make a hurtful comment and say something a long the lines of "why are you calling me about this?". I even gave him an opportunity to let him know how our 6 month olds allergist appointment went and to let him know what all he's allergic to (its ALOT. Which also has me feeling better knowing exactly what he is allergic to, i couldnt pin point it but now i know its because its so many things!) He said he was too busy at work to hear how the appointment went. (at this point,i dont believe a word out of his mouth. Everytime he doesnt answer or too "busy", im going to assume he's with the teenager. I gave him so many chances to be involved and he doesnt take them. So i give up.

Just thought i'd share that im slowly trying to put the pieces back together. Today is the first day of that journey.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Good for you, mom! Getting started is so difficult -- it will be easier from here. Not easy, but easier.

Please keep posting, and good luck!


----------

